# Nhóm thực phẩm ngày tết giết chết trí thông minh của trẻ nhỏ và chính bạn



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (18/1/19)

Não bộ có thể được nuôi dưỡng bằng các loại thực phẩm tốt. Nhưng thực tế vẫn tồn tại nhóm thực phẩm có khả năng ‘giết chết’ trí thông minh của bạn đấy.

Chế độ dinh dưỡng đóng vai trò rất quan trọng, quyết định phần lớn đến sức khoẻ và sự phát triển của tất cả các cơ quan, trong đó có não bộ. Nếu biết cách ăn uống khoa học và tránh xa những loại thực phẩm có hại cho não bộ, bạn sẽ có thể tăng cường trí nhớ và sự thông minh của mình đấy.

_



_
_7 loại thực phẩm có khả năng 'giết chết' trí thông minh7 loại thực phẩm gây ức chế thần kinh!_​
*Nhóm thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường*
Đường là một thành phần quan trọng nhưng nếu cơ thể hấp thụ quá nhiều thì sẽ gây ra những ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khoẻ. Đường nhiều không chỉ làm mức đường huyết tăng cao dẫn đến nguy cơ tiểu đường mà còn khiến các tế bào hoạt động bất thường dẫn đến ung thư và gây ra ảnh hưởng bất lợi đến não bộ của con người.

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng đều khẳng định rằng nhóm thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường nếu sử dụng lâu dài có thể gây biến chứng trầm trọng lên cơ thể, đặc biệt là làm sụt giảm trí nhớ và sự thông minh. Do đó, bạn nên căn nhắc khi sử dụng chúng trong thực đơn dinh dưỡng hằng ngày của mình nhé.

_



_
_Nhóm thực phẩm chứa nhiều đường không tốt cho não bộ_​
*Nhóm thực phẩm chiên nhiều dầu mỡ*
Các loại thực phẩm chiên, rán chứa nhiều dầu mỡ không chỉ làm tăng nguy cơ béo phì mà còn ảnh hưởng không tốt đến tim mạch và não bộ. Đặc biệt, những loại thực phẩm chiên, rán sẵn chứa hoá chất và các chất phụ gia bảo quản đã được khoa học chứng minh là nguyên nhân chính gây ra chứng tăng động ở trẻ em.
Nhóm thực phẩm chiên nhiều dầu mỡ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khoẻ và não bộ

*Nhóm thực phẩm vô bổ (Junk food)*
Junk food là một thuật ngữ dùng để chỉ các loại thức ăn không lành mạnh, vô giá trị, thậm chí là gây hại cho sức khoẻ của con người. Đặc trưng của nhóm thực phẩm chứa ‘calo rỗng’ này là có rất nhiều đường, muối, gas, mỡ, chất phụ gia bảo quản mà không hề tồn tại các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể như vitamin, chất xơ và các loại khoáng chất. Thực tế là rất khó để phân biệt rạch ròi những loại thực phẩm thuộc nhóm Junk food và fast food (thức ăn nhanh) bởi đôi khi, chúng đều vô bổ và gây hại cho sức khoẻ như nhau.

_



_
_Nhóm thực phẩm vô bổ (Junk food) không lành mạnh_​
*Nhóm thực phẩm nhiều muối*
Thói quen ăn mặn không chỉ gây hại cho thận mà còn ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến khả năng nhận thức, lưu trữ thông tin và trí thông minh của con người. Theo kết quả nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học, đặc biệt là các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng thực phẩm thì đồ ăn quá mặn còn có khả năng gây ra hiệu ứng nghiện như khi bạn bị nghiện ma tuý vậy, nếu đã nghiện thì rất khó từ bỏ để thay đổi thói quen ăn uống của mình. Ăn mặn sẽ ảnh hưởng tiêu cực tới hoạt động của não bộ

*Nhóm thực phẩm giàu protein đã qua chế biến*
Protein là một loại dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp cơ thể duy trì các hoạt động cần thiết, nhưng khi được chế biến sẵn, rán, nướng trực tiếp trên lửa và bảo quản lâu thì loại dinh dưỡng này lại bị biến chất có khả năng làm suy giảm trí nhớ và ảnh hưởng tiêu cực tới trí thông minh của con người. Do đó, thay vì sử dụng các loại thực phẩm được chế biến sẵn như xúc xích, lạp xưởng, thịt hun khói… thì bạn nên xây dựng chế độ dinh dưỡng với thực phẩm tươi sống có nguồn protein tự nhiên chất lượng cao như tôm, cá (cá ngừ, cá hồi…), các sản phẩm từ sữa…
Thực phẩm giàu protein được chế biến sẵn không tốt cho trí thông minh của bạn

*Nhóm thực phẩm chứa cồn như rượu, bia*
Lạm dụng nhiều rượu, bia trong thời gian dài không chỉ làm suy giảm sức khoẻ, hệ miễn dịch mà còn gây ra hiện tượng phù màng não dẫn đến rối trí bởi chất cồn có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp và làm mất sự cân bằng của não bộ. Minh chứng rõ ràng nhất cho điều đó chính là hiện tượng nói nhiều và không thể nhớ bất cứ một sự kiện nào đã diễn ra ở những người say rượu. Đặc biệt hơn nữa là tình trạng trí nhớ ngày càng sa sút ở những người nghiện rượu, bia và bị lệ thuộc vào loại thức uống chứa cồn này.
Để hạn chế tình trạng này, tốt nhất là bạn nên tránh xa rượu bia, còn trong trường hợp bất khả kháng thì chỉ nên uống vài ly một tuần thôi nhé.

_



_
_Uống nhiều rượu, bia khiến cho trí nhớ suy giảm trầm trọng_​
*Nhóm thực phẩm chứa chất tạo ngọt*
Khi sử dụng nhóm thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất tạo ngọt nhân tạo, bạn sẽ hạn chế lượng calo được dung nạp vào cơ thể nhưng lại gây ra nhiều tác hại không tưởng khác. Chất tạo ngọt nhân tạo có khả năng làm tổn thương não bộ, suy giảm trí nhớ, sự thông minh và ảnh hưởng đến khả năng nhận thức của con người. Chính vì vậy, bạn nên hạn chế ăn uống nhóm thực phẩm được chế biến sẵn có nhiều chất tạo ngọt nhân tạo này nhé.
Nhóm thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất tạo ngọt ảnh hưởng đến khả năng nhận thức
Hy vọng rằng bạn sẽ có chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý để bảo vệ cho sức khoẻ, đồng thời tăng cường trí nhớ, sự thông minh và khả năng nhận thức của mình nhé.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

